# [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?



## Jarafi (23. Januar 2016)

*[Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*

*Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?        
*
  Was hat mich da geritten?
Das kann ich selbst nicht sagen, ich dachte mir, es ist einfach mal Interessant sich die verschiedenen Montagearten der Kühlerhersteller anzusehen. Der Artikel wird natürlich regelmäßig ergänzt von mir um Kühler.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich mir noch Gedanken dazu gemacht habe, was es für Begrifflichkeiten bei PC-Kühlungen gibt, fangen wir doch mit der TDP an. Ich denke, ein wichtiger Begriff, der gerne noch immer Falsch interpretiert wird.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lid3fOvnTeQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auch Interessant "Augen auf beim Kühlerkauf"
Was ist euch dabei wichtig? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IXT-eTm2wuw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Wir fangen meinen etwas anderen Bericht mal mit Noctua an.*

Noctua dürfte jedem PC-Bastler ein Begriff sein, die Premium Kühler – und Lüfterschmiede aus Österreich weiß schließlich nicht nur mit der Performance der Produkte sondern auch mit einem ausgetüfteltem Montagesystem zu gefallen.
Das „SecuFirm2“, getaufte System ermöglicht es sowohl auf AMD- als auch Intel Systemen sämtliche Noctua-Kühler ohne Problem einzubauen. Ich habe mir das Ganze mal in einem Video für AMD näher angesehen.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z45y43c8Dwc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Noctua hat bei der AMD Montage schon ordentlich vorgelegt, ob das bei anderen auch so einfach geht?
Das SecuFirm2 Montagesystem ist wirklich grandios, von meiner Seite aus.





  Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen mit Montagesystem gemacht? Und welches soll unter die Lupe.

Am Schluss gibt das hier dann eine kleine Datenbank von mir für Euch !

Viele Grüße

Jarafi​


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*

Habe einen Alpenföhn Brocken 2 und die Montage der Lüfter an den Kühler war für mich etwas kniffelig, das anbringen der Teile aus Gummi an den Draht für den Lüfter anzubringen geht ja noch auf der einen Seite. Aber wenn ich die andere Seite machen will geht das kaum weil der Draht den Lüfter stark spannt. Diese Gummiteile fallen dann ab weil ich muss Kühler, Lüfter und diese Teile irgendwie festhalten auf einmal!

Die Blackplate ging fix und das anbringen des Kühlers drauf ging auch schnell und war einfach, so, jetzt hast einen Kühler mehr für deine Datenbank.  
Übrigens tolle Idee


----------



## Jarafi (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*

Ich muss zu meiner Verteidigung sagen, ich hab die Gummiteile damals einfach vergessen, 
Hab aber nichts negatives feststellen können. Der Lüfter war auch ohne die Teile schön leise. 

Grüße


----------



## GrueneMelone (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*

Bequiet Dark Rock Pro 3. Das soll nämlich nicht so einfach gehen. Noctua D15 und Thermalright Hr 02 macho Rev. B gingen super einfach.


----------



## Traumatica (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*



GrueneMelone schrieb:


> Bequiet Dark Rock Pro 3. Das soll nämlich nicht so einfach gehen.



Liest und hört man immer wieder, ich hatte aber keine Probleme mit der Montage und ging fix in 5 Minuten (auf einem Gigabyte Z97X-UD5H-BK). Kann es also nicht ganz nachvollziehen, würde mich auch interessieren mit welchem Teil der Montage die Leute Probleme hatten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*

Das erste Bild hatte die Hoffung erweckt, dass Du die Halterungen und Montage sämtlicher gezeigten Kühler vergleichst. Ich hoffe weiter.... 



Jarafi schrieb:


> Ich muss zu meiner Verteidigung sagen, ich hab die Gummiteile damals einfach vergessen,
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


BLASPHEMIE! Ans Kreuz mit ihm, sofooooort!


----------



## GrueneMelone (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*

Ja richtig, deswegen dazu einfach mal ein Video vom Aufbau. Das geilste bei Thermalright Macho ist der Schraubenzieher der bei liegt. Magnetisch, schön lang. Ein Traum und das bei einem 40€ Kühler. Da kann sich Noctua auch noch was abschauen. Das komische Ding geht zwar, aber schön ist anders.


----------



## Abductee (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*



Traumatica schrieb:


> Liest und hört man immer wieder, ich hatte aber keine Probleme mit der Montage und ging fix in 5 Minuten (auf einem Gigabyte Z97X-UD5H-BK). Kann es also nicht ganz nachvollziehen, würde mich auch interessieren mit welchem Teil der Montage die Leute Probleme hatten.



Und wie hast du den montiert? Mit einem Stuhl als Stütze oder einen dritten Arm der den Tower gerade hält?
Die Montage ist durchaus machbar, nur im Vergleich zu der Konkurrenz zu umständlich.
Bei den anderen Kühler wird bequem ohne akrobatische Einlagen zuerst der Halter montiert und wenn der sitzt braucht der Turm nur aufgesetzt werden und wird mit zwei Schrauben von oben festgezogen.
Selbst wenn das Mainboard im Gehäuse montiert ist, der Aus/Einbau von dem schweren Turm ist ohne viel Ärger schnell erledigt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*



GrueneMelone schrieb:


> Ja richtig, deswegen dazu einfach mal ein Video vom Aufbau. Das geilste bei Thermalright Macho ist der Schraubenzieher der bei liegt. Magnetisch, schön lang. Ein Traum und das bei einem 40€ Kühler. Da kann sich Noctua auch noch was abschauen. Das komische Ding geht zwar, aber schön ist anders.


So einen Schraubenzieher hat der Ninja 4 auch mit im Lieferumfang und ist mit 39,-€ für die Kühlleistung weiterhin sehr gut


----------



## MF13 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*

Die Montage meines Mugen 4 auf LGA-1150 fand ich sehr einfach und alle Schrauben waren gut zu erreichen. 
Lediglich das Anbringen der Lüfter mit diesen Drahtklammernn fand ich nervig, weil diese extrem straff sind, ich habe mich dabei an den scharfkantigen Lamellen in den Finger geschnitten.


----------



## Jarafi (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*

Moin, Danke für eure Antworten, ich sammel das mal alles! 

Es wird natürlich noch mehr Videos geben, der Startpost wird dann dementsprechend wachsen.  




Abductee schrieb:


> Und wie hast du den montiert? Mit einem Stuhl  als Stütze oder einen dritten Arm der den Tower gerade hält?
> Die Montage ist durchaus machbar, nur im Vergleich zu der Konkurrenz zu umständlich.
> Bei den anderen Kühler wird bequem ohne akrobatische Einlagen zuerst der  Halter montiert und wenn der sitzt braucht der Turm nur aufgesetzt  werden und wird mit zwei Schrauben von oben festgezogen.
> Selbst wenn das Mainboard im Gehäuse montiert ist, der Aus/Einbau von  dem schweren Turm ist ohne viel Ärger schnell erledigt.



Naja, da brauch man eben einen dritten Arm.



MF13 schrieb:


> Die Montage meines Mugen 4 auf LGA-1150 fand ich sehr einfach und alle Schrauben waren gut zu erreichen.
> Lediglich das Anbringen der Lüfter mit diesen Drahtklammernn fand ich  nervig, weil diese extrem straff sind, ich habe mich dabei an den  scharfkantigen Lamellen in den Finger geschnitten.



Das mit den Lüfterklammern, kann ich auch bestätigen, hab mich auch schon geschntten.
Das wird auch mal noch mit rein genommen.

Grüße


----------



## P2063 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*

Bitte ein Video über die Intel Boxed Kühler. Muss nicht gleich zu Beginn sein, da die hier vermutlich eh so gut wie niemand verwendet, aber es wäre ein schönes Negativbeispiel. Bin jedes mal wenn ich so Ding demontiere am verzweifeln weil nie so wirklich ersichtlich ist ob man an diesen hakeligen Plastiklaschen drehen, ziehen, drücken oder besser doch einfach das ganze Board gegen die Wand werfen muss...


----------



## MDJ (26. Januar 2016)

*[Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*



P2063 schrieb:


> Bitte ein Video über die Intel Boxed Kühler. Muss nicht gleich zu Beginn sein, da die hier vermutlich eh so gut wie niemand verwendet, aber es wäre ein schönes Negativbeispiel. Bin jedes mal wenn ich so Ding demontiere am verzweifeln weil nie so wirklich ersichtlich ist ob man an diesen hakeligen Plastiklaschen drehen, ziehen, drücken oder besser doch einfach das ganze Board gegen die Wand werfen muss...



Ernst jetzt? 
Guck mal in die Anleitung, da steht es drin^^ Drehst die Lasche um und ziehst den Pin nach oben. Somit ist die Arretierung aufgehoben. Das machste bei allen vier Pins und fertig^^


----------



## DARPA (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*

@ DRP3:
Auf Sockel 2011-3 ist der richtig mies. 

Aber bei 115X / AM3 kein Problem. Klar gibt angenehmere Montagearten, aber so gehts einfach:
Backplate montieren, Mainboard ins Gehäuse schmeißen, Gehäuse auf nen Tisch legen und soweit über die Tischkante überragen lassen, dass die Tray Aussparung im Freien hängt (evtl was als Gegengewicht aufs Gehäuse legen, dass es nicht überkippt). Dann Kühler aufsetzen und von unten festziehen. Fertig.


----------



## Bandicoot (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*

Find ich ne Super Idee mit der Datenbank.
Habe 1 Thermalright Macho 120 auf einen Asrock Z77 Extreme4-M montiert, geht Prima wenn man den mitgelieferten langen Schraubenzieher hat. Ohne geht aber auch!
Die Klammern des Lüfters sollte man aber vorher dranbauen, sonst ist das einfädeln danach knifflig. Schnittverletzung gabs keine aber scharfe Ecken hat der Macho trotzdem.
Der größere Macho HR rev. A  lässt sich auch gut montieren aber blockiert den ersten PCIe x16 Steckplatz um wenige Millimeter. Grafikkarte würde passen aber liegt am Kühler an.
Allerdings trifft das sicher nicht auf alle mATX Boards zu. Ansonsten keine Probleme mit den zwei bisher, habe nur Sockel1155 probiert bisher.


----------



## rabe08 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*



Traumatica schrieb:


> Liest und hört man immer wieder, ich hatte aber keine Probleme mit der Montage und ging fix in 5 Minuten (auf einem Gigabyte Z97X-UD5H-BK). Kann es also nicht ganz nachvollziehen, würde mich auch interessieren mit welchem Teil der Montage die Leute Probleme hatten.



Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich so eine Zusammenstellung für unnötig halte. Irgendwie müsste man ja die Fähigkeiten des Monteurs mit einfließen lassen.


----------



## P2063 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*



MDJ schrieb:


> Ernst jetzt?
> Guck mal in die Anleitung, da steht es drin^^ Drehst die Lasche um und ziehst den Pin nach oben. Somit ist die Arretierung aufgehoben. Das machste bei allen vier Pins und fertig^^



weiß ich natürlich, aber diese blöden durchdrückplastiknippel (wie nennt man diese bescheuerte Konstruktion überhaupt wissenschaftlich korrekt?) bleiben trotzdem entweder irgendwie hängen oder brechen ab wenn der Kühler lange genug montiert war.


----------



## jkox11 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*



DARPA schrieb:


> @ DRP3:
> Auf Sockel 2011-3 ist der richtig mies.
> 
> Aber bei 115X / AM3 kein Problem. Klar gibt angenehmere Montagearten, aber so gehts einfach:
> Backplate montieren, Mainboard ins Gehäuse schmeißen, Gehäuse auf nen Tisch legen und soweit über die Tischkante überragen lassen, dass die Tray Aussparung im Freien hängt (evtl was als Gegengewicht aufs Gehäuse legen, dass es nicht überkippt). Dann Kühler aufsetzen und von unten festziehen. Fertig.



Ich hab das Mainboard auf die Seite gestellt, die Muttern vom Kühler festgehalten und so von der anderen Seite mit dem Schraubenschlüssel festgeschraubt. 
Hatte auch gar kein Problem mit dem Einbau. 

Die Optik war mir wichtig, deshalb fiel die Wahl auf den Pro 3. Und ich wurde nicht enttäuscht, aus dem Seitenfenster sieht's super aus


----------



## MDJ (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*



P2063 schrieb:


> weiß ich natürlich, aber diese blöden durchdrückplastiknippel (wie nennt man diese bescheuerte Konstruktion überhaupt wissenschaftlich korrekt?) bleiben trotzdem entweder irgendwie hängen oder brechen ab wenn der Kühler lange genug montiert war.



Wenn die Kunststoff-Pins nach oben gezogen wurden und die weißen Arretierungen feststecken, diese einfach auf der Rückseite zusammendrücken


----------



## Meroveus (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*

Ich habe meinen Genesis auf einem Z77 und einem Z97 Board verbaut und es war beide male sehr angenehm (langer Schraubenzieher vorausgesetzt). Das einzig nervige ist eigentlich nur wenn man die Lüfter wieder anbringen will, während die GPU noch drin steckt.


----------



## lalaker (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*

Ein Interessanter Punkt wäre auch, wenn im verbauten Zustand der Lüfter zu wechseln ist. Wie sieht dies bei verschiedenen Herstellern aus?

Nach eigener Erfahrung mit Nocuta, Thermalright, EKL, Scythe und anderen sehe ich die Noctua Lösung als überlegen an.

Bei der grünen Videoüberschrift steht Noctua D19!!! Es wird wohl noch eine Weile dauern, bis wir so große Lüfter bei den PC-Kühlern haben.  Im Video selbst hast du dann den Lüfter falsch herum eingesetzt, jetzt blähst er Richtung RAM.

Abgesehen davon finde ich solche Videos aber gut.


----------



## GrueneMelone (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*

Ist mir im Video auch schon aufgefallen. Bei Noctua finde ich aber diese Halteklammern schon fast zu locker. Also sehr fest halten die Lüfter bei meinem D-15 nicht.


----------



## lalaker (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*

Es kann bei Nocuta passieren, dass du den Lüfter/Bügel um eine "Stufe" zu weit vorne am Kühlkörper einrasten lässt. Also bei meinen Modellen bis hin zum U14S, sitzen die Lüfter fest.


----------



## E-WoK (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*



GrueneMelone schrieb:


> Bequiet Dark Rock Pro 3. Das soll nämlich nicht so einfach gehen.



Unbedingt den DRP3. Ich empfand die Montage, wie Traumatica, auch nicht sehr problematisch. Allerdings denken das viele.


----------



## shootme55 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*

Den Intel-Kühler zu montieren ist überhaupt kein Problem, einfach drauf drücken, ja klar...
Erstens halten diese sch*** Pushpins oft erst beim dritten Versuch, dann muss man draufdrücken bis das Mainboard anfängt zu knacksen und Krachen bis sie einrasten. Also am besten im ausgebauten Zustand und von hinten gegendrücken. Und wenn man sie runter haben will entriegelt man und die Spannung ist weg auf einer Seite. Die andere verhakt sich aber in den Löchern. Dann kann man anziehen wie ein Berserker bis sie dann mit einem wahnsinns Knall rausflutschen. Das Intel Pushpin-System ist m.M.n. das schlimmste überhaupt. Selbst die P4-Klammer am sockel 478, die sich oft verhakt hatte und daher manchmal schlecht zu lösen war, ist mir da lieber. So viel zu meiner Erfahrung mit Intel Boxed-Kühlern. Meine Sympathie gehört der Schraubverbindung! 

Mit dem Noctua-System bin ich sehr zufrieden, und zwar auf allen angebotenen Sockeln (Hab schon auf allen verbaut). Einmal durch das Mainboard geschraubt und dann kann man den Kühler jederzeit recht flink rein und wieder raus nehmen, außer beim 2011er, da ist es noch einfacher weil man direkt in die Halterung schraubt. Die meisten Kühler heute werden meiner Erfahrung nach ähnlich eingebaut. 

Am lustigsten fand ich es bei Scythe. Beim alten Mugen 2 musste man bei Sockel 1366 die original-Backplate vom Sockel schrauben und nachher mit der Scythe-Backplate wieder zurück.  Klingt umständlich, ist aber voll angenehm sofern der Mainboardschlitten eine Ausnehmung hat. Rahmen drauf, Kühler dran halten, von hinten die Schrauben rein und fertig. Der Mugen 3 war dagegen furchtbar, weil man während des Schraubens die Backplate halten musste (ähnlich dem Dark Rock Pro 3). Die Medien berichteten damals von einer deutlichen Verbessung des Montagesystems. 

Wichtig ist mir beim Montagesystem nicht die Erstmontagezeit, sondern dass ich ihn später jederzeit schnell ein- und ausbauen kann, zum reinigen und Lüfter wechseln. Appropos: Die Lüfter bei Noctua NH-D14 und 15 bekommt man mit einem kleinen Schlitzschraubenzieher sehr schnell rein und raus. Der Abstand zwischen oberen Deckel und Kühler ist ja oft so klein dass man da keinen Finger rein bekommt.

Am Ende ist das aber alles schon viel besser als früher. Ich hab auf meinen Athlon einen Thermaltake Vulcano 7+ mit einem gewöhnlichen Schlitzschraubenzieher gespannt. der Kühler hing mit einer Nase am Sockel und hatte 650g. Davor war der Alpha PAL6035, dort konnte man nichtmal einen Schraubenzieher ansetzen und die Kondensatoren waren nicht weit weg. Die Klammer konnte nur geschlossen werden wenn man das Netzteil oder das Board ausbaute, da man sonst mit den Fingern keine Chance hatte. Durch den fehlenden IHS und die fummelige Klammermontage starben damals viele Athlons bei der Kühlermontage. Oder man ist mit dem Schlitzschraubenzieher von der Klammer gerutscht und knallte mit der Spitze auf die Leiterbahn, dann war das Board gleich mal defekt. Naja, finsteres Mittelalter eben. 

Ich finde das Thema jedenfalls sehr spannend (Wortwitz, bitte lachen  ) und finde es toll dass sich jetzt einer so engagiert darum annimmt. Freu mich schon aufs lesen und videoschaun!


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*

Dein Thread wird einem Artikel erwähnt  Viel Glück mit deiner Datenbank


----------



## Meroveus (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Dein Thread wird einem Artikel erwähnt  Viel Glück mit deiner Datenbank



Armer Jarafi  Da kommst du so schnell nicht wieder raus


----------



## shootme55 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*

Weil wir grad beim Thema sind, hoffentlich ist das nicht zu offtopic: Hat einer von euch eine Ahnung wiso es bei der Noctua-Montage für den NH-D14 u.s.w. einmal schwarze und einmal silberne Federn gibt?


----------



## GrueneMelone (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*



lalaker schrieb:


> Es kann bei Nocuta passieren, dass du den Lüfter/Bügel um eine "Stufe" zu weit vorne am Kühlkörper einrasten lässt. Also bei meinen Modellen bis hin zum U14S, sitzen die Lüfter fest.



Die Kiste gerade nochmal aufgemacht und getestet. Klammer saß zu weit vorne. Jetzt sitzt alles schön stramm. So gefällt mit das. Vielen Dank!




shootme55 schrieb:


> Weil wir grad beim Thema sind, hoffentlich ist das nicht zu offtopic: Hat einer von euch eine Ahnung wiso es bei der Noctua-Montage für den NH-D14 u.s.w. einmal schwarze und einmal silberne Federn gibt?



Ist glaube ich nur Optik. Sonst sollte was in der Anleitung stehen. Beim NH-D15 sind beide wieder silbern.


----------



## shootme55 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*

Bei meinem NH-D15 waren silberne dabei, beim Umrüstkit auf 1366 dann schwarze...


----------



## Chimera (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*



Bandicoot schrieb:


> Der größere Macho HR rev. A  lässt sich auch gut montieren aber blockiert den ersten PCIe x16 Steckplatz um wenige Millimeter. Grafikkarte würde passen aber liegt am Kühler an.
> Allerdings trifft das sicher nicht auf alle mATX Boards zu. Ansonsten keine Probleme mit den zwei bisher, habe nur Sockel1155 probiert bisher.



Das Problem hat ich nicht (auf P8Z77-M Pro), obwohl ich meiner GTX 760 auf der Rückseite sogar noch kleine Kühlerchen auf dem RAM verpasst hab. Hab es aber auch bedacht gelöst: die Haltebrücke nicht ganz angezogen, Graka eintgebaut und dann den Macho so weit weg vom Slot bewegt wie nur möglich. Viel Luft verschafft man sich damit zwar nicht, aber der eine Millimeter mehr oder weniger kann schon entscheidend sein 

@Topic: eins der besch...eidensten Befestigungssysteme in meinen Augen, war das frühere von Cooler Master: da durft man an der Rückseite grosse Muttern anziehen  War mit dem Geminii ein Graus, vorallem beim AM2+ Brett, da ich die Nuss kaum richtig drauf bekam (die Kante von der AMD Backplate war immer im Weg). Auch das ältere Scythe-System war eher... umständlich. Dies war für mich auch bisher der Hauptgrund, warum mir kein BQ Kühler rein kam: ne Befestigung von hinten ist für mich(!) mittlerweile ein NoGo-Feature. Dass es besser geht, zeigen ja viele andere Hersteller und mittlerweile hat ja selbst Scythe ein relativ gutes System, wo man nur noch die 2 Schrauben von der Haltebrücke anziehen muss.
Mal gucken, evtl. schaffen sie es ja in der 4ten oder 5ten Reihe mal, dass sie dann auch ein gutes Befestigungssystem bringen


----------



## hallolo2_ (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*

Mein macho X2 war sehr einfach zu montieren und ist unhörbar.


----------



## Jarafi (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*



Meroveus schrieb:


> Armer Jarafi  Da kommst du so schnell nicht wieder raus



Och, dass wird schon! 
Ich sammel nur erst noch ein bisschen.

Grüße


----------



## mrmurphy007 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*



Meroveus schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen Genesis auf einem Z77 und einem Z97 Board verbaut und es war beide male sehr angenehm (langer Schraubenzieher vorausgesetzt). Das einzig nervige ist eigentlich nur wenn man die Lüfter wieder anbringen will, während die GPU noch drin steckt.



Kann ich bestätigen. Habe schon auf Intel und AMD System mit dem Genesis gearbeitet und hat immer gut funktioniert.


----------



## Meroveus (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*



Jarafi schrieb:


> Och, dass wird schon!
> Ich sammel nur erst noch ein bisschen.
> 
> Grüße



Da mach ich mir bei dir auch keine Sorgen, vor allem auf die tollen Fotos bin ich wieder sehr gespannt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*



rabe08 schrieb:


> Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich so eine Zusammenstellung für unnötig halte. Irgendwie müsste man ja die Fähigkeiten des Monteurs mit einfließen lassen.


Die einzelnen Montage Schritte zu beschreiben, ist schon sehr hilfreich, aber das steht auch in jetzt Anleitung zum Kühler.
Bleiben Dinge wir Kompatibilität und Ausrichtung des Kühlers, gerasde für AMD Systeme, die aber eh kaum noch genutzt werden


----------



## carstenhoehmann (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*

Der Bequiet Dark Rock Pro 3 würde mich auch interessieren, gerade weil dieser schon ein richtiges Hammerteil ist, schwer und groß. Wichtig wären mir auch die Abstände zu den umliegenden Bauteilen des Mainboards, im besonderen der möglichen Höhe der RAM-Bausteine. 

Vielen Dank.


----------



## gorgeous188 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*



P2063 schrieb:


> weiß ich natürlich, aber diese blöden durchdrückplastiknippel (wie nennt man diese bescheuerte Konstruktion überhaupt wissenschaftlich korrekt?)



Push-Pins  Seit Sockel 775 ein echter Alptraum. Da war mir sogar das Retention-Modul vom Sockel 478 lieber. Kleines Problem hier: Bei einem Wärmeleitpad oder ... sehr stark klebender Wärmeleitpaste hat man auch mal den Prozessor aus dem Sockel gezogen, wenn man den Kühler abgenommen hat.



shootme55 schrieb:


> Am Ende ist das aber alles schon viel besser als früher. Ich hab auf meinen Athlon einen Thermaltake Vulcano 7+ mit einem gewöhnlichen Schlitzschraubenzieher gespannt. der Kühler hing mit einer Nase am Sockel und hatte 650g. Davor war der Alpha PAL6035, dort konnte man nichtmal einen Schraubenzieher ansetzen und die Kondensatoren waren nicht weit weg. Die Klammer konnte nur geschlossen werden wenn man das Netzteil oder das Board ausbaute, da man sonst mit den Fingern keine Chance hatte. Durch den fehlenden IHS und die fummelige Klammermontage starben damals viele Athlons bei der Kühlermontage. Oder man ist mit dem Schlitzschraubenzieher von der Klammer gerutscht und knallte mit der Spitze auf die Leiterbahn, dann war das Board gleich mal defekt. Naja, finsteres Mittelalter eben.


Sockel 370 fand ich auch nicht viel besser. Am Plastiksockel sind zwei Nasen, wo man die Metallaschen vom Kühler einhängen muss. Die erste geht einfach und mit den Fingern. Für die zweite braucht man einen 8mm breiten Flachschlitz-Schraubenzieher, mit dem man die Lasche (immerhin mit einer Halterung dafür), nach unten drücken muss. Dafür war schon verdammt viel Kraft erforderlich (und die P3 hatten keinen Heatspreader, nur der Celeron Mendocino war da robuster). Man donnert mit der Lasche gegen das Mainboard oder rutscht mit dem Schraubenzieher ab.

Hach ja, früher war alles besser


----------



## Jarafi (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*



carstenhoehmann schrieb:


> Der Bequiet Dark Rock Pro 3 würde mich auch interessieren, gerade weil dieser schon ein richtiges Hammerteil ist, schwer und groß. Wichtig wären mir auch die Abstände zu den umliegenden Bauteilen des Mainboards, im besonderen der möglichen Höhe der RAM-Bausteine.
> 
> Vielen Dank.



Moin, es wird erts einmal von jedem Montagesystem einen Kühler geben, wenn ich das soweit habe, wie ichs mirs vorgestellt habe, dann kommt sowas wie RAM etc. noch dazu 
Dadurch, dass ich das hier nur nebenher mache, werde ich das einfach der Reihe nach machen.  Wird ja auch noch bisschen Text zu jedem Kühler geben.

Vielleicht für euch als kleinen Überblick, was schon geplant ist:

Alpenföhn Brocken 2
Alpenföhn Matterhorn White
CoolerMaster Hyper 103
be quiet! Shadow Rock 2
LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120
Thermalright Macho Direct
Thermaltake Frio Silent 14
Enermax ETS-N30

Grüße


----------



## Kusanar (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*

Ich hab damals in meinem Review was zum Montagesystem von Cryorig auf AM3(+) (im speziellen den Cryorig R1 Universal) geschrieben, falls Interesse besteht, kannst du dir gerne Bilder & Text "mopsen": http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ertest-cryorig-r1-univsersal-von-kusanar.html

Den selben Kühler hab ich später bei einem Kumpel verbaut und der kommt jetzt auch wieder auf ein Sockel 1151 Board, da kann ich gerne Fotos machen bei Bedarf, dann hättest du AMD und Intel abgedeckt.


----------



## Jarafi (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*

Danke dir!

Grüße


----------



## MF13 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*

@Jarafi warum zweimal Alpenföhn, aber kein Scythe?


----------



## Jarafi (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*

Die haben zwei Unterschiedliche Systeme, die Kühler die preiswerter sind, haben ein etwas anderes als z.B: der Matterhorn.

Scythe si auch drin, ein Mugen 4, steht nur nicht drin 

Grüße


----------



## Adi1 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*

Hut ab, du machst dir wirklich einen Haufen Arbeit 

Danke dafür 

Ich behalte diesen Thread mal im Auge


----------



## Kusanar (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*

Vom Cryorig wird's wohl leider keine Fotos geben. Eine der Befestigungsschrauben des Kühlers hat sich "desintegriert"... beim Ausbau aus meinem Testsystem ist das Gewinde abgebrochen. Allerdings läuft die Installation (bis auf die andere Backplatte für Intel-Sockel, die hatte ich bereits montiert ) genau gleich ab wie auf AMD-Systemen.

Da natürlich noch ein Kühler auf das Intel-Board muss, gibt's jetzt einen Dark Rock C1, Fotos folgen.


----------



## Narbennarr (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*

Typisch Cryorig 
Den Leuten brechen da reihenweise die Gewinde, ist mir auch schon passiert. Fehlkonstruktion! Dabei ist das eigentliche Montagesystem top!


----------



## pedi (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Ich hab damals in meinem Review was zum Montagesystem von Cryorig auf AM3(+) (im speziellen den Cryorig R1 Universal) geschrieben, falls Interesse besteht, kannst du dir gerne Bilder & Text "mopsen": http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...ertest-cryorig-r1-univsersal-von-kusanar.html
> 
> Den selben Kühler hab ich später bei einem Kumpel verbaut und der kommt jetzt auch wieder auf ein Sockel 1151 Board, da kann ich gerne Fotos machen bei Bedarf, dann hättest du AMD und Intel abgedeckt.


wenn ich auf deinen link klicke kommt das hier:
*pedi*, Sie haben keine Rechte, um auf diese Seite zuzugreifen. Folgende Gründe könnten z.B. dafür verantwortlich sein:


Sie versuchen, den Beitrag eines anderen Benutzers zu ändern oder  auf administrative Funktionen zuzugreifen. Überprüfen Sie bitte in den  Forenregeln, ob Sie diese Aktion ausführen dürfen.
Wenn Sie versucht haben, einen Beitrag zu schreiben, kann es sein,  dass Ihr Benutzerkonto deaktiviert wurde oder noch aktiviert werden  muss.


----------



## Kusanar (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*

@Narbennarr: Ah ok. Interessant... dachte schon der Fehler liegt auf meiner Seite, dass ich damals vielleicht zu viel Kraft beim Festziehen aufgewendet hätte. Zum Glück ist das erst beim Entfernen des Kühlers passiert. Wenn das im laufenden Betrieb passiert wäre, dann wäre das katastrophal gewesen.

Weiß wer, ob ich die Befestigungsschraube als Ersatzteil bekommen kann? Mail an Support von Cryorig ist vorsorglich schon mal raus.

@pedi: Sorry, ich hab den falschen Link (den aus dem Vorbereitungsforum) gepostet. Ist korrigiert. Hier nochmal der richtige: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ertest-cryorig-r1-univsersal-von-kusanar.html


----------



## JoXTheXPo (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*

Hab den  Scythe Mugen Max auf nem ASrock h97 pro 4m verbaut. Ging relativ gut. Es gab aber das Problem, dass der Quersteg, der den kühler letztendlich befestigt sehr leicht verrutscht  und der kühler fast immer umfällt. Deshalb dann auch die wlp relativ gut um den hs verteilt. Die schraube lässt sich auch nicht gut anziehen, weil man dann der alu kühlkörer für vrms nicht mit dem kleinen schlüssel an die schrauben  kommt. Irgendwie klappts dann schon..


----------



## Stern1710 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*

Die Montagesysteme von Cryorig sind eigentlich ganz ok, leider haben die beim C7 und der Backplate etwas gepatzt. Beim H5 Universal hat sie mir  dafür sehr gut gefallen, vor allem der beigelegte Schraubendreher wusste zu gefallen.
Mit Noctua bin ich bisher seehr zufrieden.


----------



## Poulton (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*



Jarafi schrieb:


> Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen mit Montagesystem gemacht? Und welches soll unter die Lupe.


Scythe Mugen 1 (auch bekannt als Scythe Infinity): Kein Problem mit der Montage sowohl auf Intel-Sockel als auch auf AMD Sockel gehabt. Wobei die problemlose Montage bei Intel auch daran liegt, da ich mir vor mehreren Jahren ein paar Scythe Universal Retention Kit besorgt habe. Damit lässt sich jeder Kühler der auf Push-Pins setzt, Ruck-Zuck auf Schraubmontage mit Backplate umrüsten. Wenn man das Spannhebelsystem (?) von AMD verwendet, kann man dieses durch eines aus Metall und Backplate aus Metall ersetzen. Gerade bei schweren Kühlern in Verbindung mit Mainboards, wo nur die Sparausführung (siehe unten) des Haltemoduls verbaut wurde, macht das einen bedeutend vertrauenserweckender Eindruck. Leider ist das Retention Kit nirgends mehr erhältlich.
Noch ein paar Bilder zur Montage auf Sockel 754 (inkl. Retention Kit) und damit vergleichbar zu aktuellen AMD Sockeln:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scythe Shuriken: Montage mittels Push-Pins war anno 2008 sehr fummelig, da, obwohl der Kühler recht niedrig ist, die Lamellen über die Pins gehen und man mit seinen Fingern dann kaum noch an diese kommt. Mit dem Retention-Kit war es bedeutend besser.

Scythe Big Shuriken: Das umlegen der beiden Spannhebel bei AMD-Sockel geht recht problemlos von der Hand. Bei Intel hab ich auf das Retention Kit gesetzt, da ich ansonsten nicht an die Push-Pins gekommen wäre.

Intel Boxed mit Push-Pins: Die Montage und Demontage geht locker flockig von der Hand. Vorallem weil nichts die Pins überdeckt. Wundert mich was einige Leute da für Probleme haben.

Coolermaster GeminII-S: Recht problemlose Montage, da es ein Schraubsystem mit Backplate verwendet.


----------



## Adi1 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*



Jarafi schrieb:


> Suche eine 1150 CPU, Defekt oder nicht, ist für die Montage ja wurst.



Sry, da kann ich dir jetzt leider nicht aushelfen


----------



## Jarafi (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*

Neues Video zum Thema TDP noch eingefügt.

Grüße


----------



## Kusanar (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*

Juhu! Hab den Dark Rock C1 Advanced auf Sockel 1151 installiert:

Erst mal den Dark Rock ausgepackt und begutachtet. Sieht gut aus, so ganz in Schwarz. Das Montagematerial für Sockel 1150/1155/1156 kann hier verwendet werden, sprich also die passende Backplate, die Intel-Montagebrücken für 1156/55/50, 4x M3x15 Schrauben, 4x M3x3 Schrauben sowie die O-Ringe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Montagebrücken werden dann erst mal mit den M3x3 am Kühler befestigt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die M3x15 werden von hinten durch die Backplate gesteckt, dann samt Backplate von hinten ans Mainboard gehalten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit der zweiten Hand schiebt man von Vorne die O-Ringe über die Schrauben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem die Backplate so "fixiert" wurde (die O-Ringe lösen sich recht leicht von den Schrauben), kann man die Wärmeleitpaste auftragen und den Kühler bzw. dessen Montagebrücken auf die Schrauben aufsetzen. Die M3x15 werden dann von hinten an die Montagebrücken geschraubt. Eine dritte Hand ist da sehr hilfreich, dann geht dieser Schritt recht flott vonstatten. Wenn man alleine ist, kann man eigentlich nur die Schrauben eine nach der anderen ansetzen und später festziehen. Dabei passiert es dann recht gerne, dass man sich eine der vier Schrauben wieder mit der Montagebrücke "rausdrückt". Alle 4 Schrauben über Kreuz angezogen, und fertig:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Sorry für die Handybilder... hatte grad nix anderes zur Verfügung und war ein wenig in Eile


----------



## Jarafi (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*

Alles gut! ich erkenne es 
Die be quiet! Montage ist bei mir oft durchgefallen. 

Bei den Preisen erwarte ich noch imemr etwas anderes!


----------



## Kusanar (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*

Ja, war auch erst mal fasziniert über die "einfache" Lösung von BeQuiet. Allerdings muss man auch zugeben, dass das überkreuz anziehen von 4 Schrauben für eine gleichmäßige Verteilung der Wärmeleitpaste sorgen. Hab ihn extra nochmal abmontiert, um nachzusehen


----------



## Jarafi (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*

Das hast du aber bei allen Kühlern mit der WLP.
Finde einfach, dass das von hinten Schrauben etwas umständlich gelöst ist 

Grüße


----------



## Kusanar (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*

Naja, der Cryorig den ich beim letzten Build verbaut hatte, der hat nur 2 Schrauben. Die WLP wird also quasi nur von 2 Seiten "gequetscht"  Bei 4 Schrauben ist die Verteilung gleichmäßiger. Wobei sich der resultierende Effekt und damit der Einfluss auf die Temps ja ziemlich in Grenzen hält.
Ja, das ist etwas doof gelöst bei BQ. Da finde ich das Noctua-System echt top.


----------



## Jarafi (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*

Naja, im grunde hast du egal bei welcher Montage immer genau die richtige Menge WLP aufm HS.  Der Rest landet eben aufm Mobo im schlimmsten Fall.

Grüße


----------



## Jarafi (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Praxistest] Kühlermontage bei verschiedenen Herstellern - Hui oder Pfui?*

Abend zusammen ,

  so hat etwas gedauert, sorry dafür!!

  Aber bin fast fertig mit vielen Montagesystemen, Fotos usw. 
  Eine Tabelle gibt es dann auch noch, ich bemühe mich auch, eure Meinungen einfließen zu lassen. Da knoble ich noch daran .

  Videos werden auch noch folgen.

  Ansonsten habe ich noch ein neues Video eingeführt "Augen auf beim Kühlerkauf", was ist euch wichtig beim Kühlerkauf? 

  Vielen Dank.

Der Startpost wird dann auch entsprechend umgebaut natürlich .
Aber alles zu sichten hat etwas gedauert 


  Grüße

  jarafi


----------

